# More prep for the weekend



## Diver Temple (Nov 15, 2019)

Hope your shops are not too cold to work in, and hope you're not mowing the grass tomorrow! I am not sure what happened as I was trying to get set up for my weekend therapy; there must be a pill to prevent this type of mess...





Edit - Well, fought through the prep and reorganization of all the new and old blanks. More bottle stoppers drilled, tapped and ready to turn, pen blanks ready to drill and turn, 3 tops for the grand kids ready to turn, and another duck call blank waiting for attention. Single malt time!

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 15, 2019)

What a beautiful sight! And you actually organized it! I'm impressed! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrude (Nov 16, 2019)

That's probably one of the toughest issues we face and you certainly faced it well. Happy turning. You are an inspiration for sure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 16, 2019)

I was able to get in a little Friday but too cold again today. Maybe some tomorrow, I hope. Maybe I'll go get a small heater so I can work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 16, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I was able to get in a little Friday but too cold again today. Maybe some tomorrow, I hope. Maybe I'll go get a small heater so I can work.


As winter starts to set in, I like living in Florida a little more, but three weeks later it's summer again and too hot and humid to support life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> I was able to get in a little Friday but too cold again today. Maybe some tomorrow, I hope. Maybe I'll go get a small heater so I can work.



Too cold in Texas!?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Too cold in Texas!?


Well, cold for us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2019)

It's 24° up here at the moment....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice recovery Mo, really inspiring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's 24° up here at the moment....


Marck, are you complaining or bragging?????  BTW, it's 64 right now......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Marck, are you complaining or bragging?????  BTW, it's 64 right now......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Both. I'm bragging, its frikkin cold up here. But at the same I'm complaining, its frikkin cold up here.


64? Thats short pants weather...24 is long pants weather.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Both. I'm bragging, its frikkin cold up here. But at the same I'm complaining, its frikkin cold up here.
> 
> 
> 64? Thats *short pants *weather...24 is long pants weather.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 17, 2019)

I'd be arrested for indecent exposure if my legs were ever exposed to the general public. besides working wood with power tools, is hazardous.
Years ago, in the last century, about mid '80's when I first learned to bop a rock, a flintknapping term, I was wearing shorts. I was standing, and taking off some pretty good flakes showing a friend how easy it was. After about 5-10 flakes, my thigh started itching. I reached down without looking to scratch the itch. When I brought my hand back up to continue knapping, it was bloody. Holy Cow, all those flakes flying off the glass I was beating on was cutting my legs as they flew downward. There were streams of blood running down both legs. That was the last time I wore short pants. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Nov 17, 2019)

9 of 19 pens blanks turned, almost a dent. Got to get to the tops and bottle stoppers before I go after all the slim lines...After my friend picks the color for the nautical pen, I'll put together the other 3 when the kits arrive. Pens L-R dyed brn BEB, Dyed red buckeye burl, redwood burl, dyed black BLM burl, Blanks L-R turquoise curly chestnut?, clue curly poplar, green BEB, redwood burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 18, 2019)

Those are some good looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

